# Thundercats Movie Trailer



## MA-Caver (Dec 24, 2008)

Huh? Wha?? Wait... wait just ONE minute here... 
There's something *VERY* familiar about all of this.... :uhyeah: 

[yt]fb50GMmY5nk[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like the Broadway cast of _Cats_...cool effects though! I didn't get the joke until I saw Brad Pitt.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 24, 2008)

ok, now that's cool.

Spliced together and edited footage from Troy, Chronicles of Riddick, Lexx? and what else?


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 24, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> ok, now that's cool.
> 
> Spliced together and edited footage from Troy, Chronicles of Riddick, Lexx? and what else?


I saw elements from those, as well as Aliens, Indiana Jones and The Last Crusade, Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome, X-men, Spy Kids 2, Garfield, the new version of Planet of The Apes, Stargate (movie), Galaxy Quest, and Highlander (Kurgan). That's on first and second pass... there were a number of others that I didn't see or recognize. 
Yeah it was nicely done. Kinda spun your head around at first didn't it? Heh...


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 24, 2008)

What was the SciFi channel show with the Peacekeepers and Moya, the living spaceship?  The selection for Cheetara was from that one...


----------



## GBlues (Dec 24, 2008)

Who cares Thundercats was one of my favorite cartoons growing up as a kid. I wish it was real. Liked how Tygra was hugh jackman. HAHA! Actually that wouldn't be a bad cast........Maybe one day. It'd be great if it was done right! ANyways, I guess we can all hope though huh......


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 24, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> What was the SciFi channel show with the Peacekeepers and Moya, the living spaceship?  The selection for Cheetara was from that one...


*Farscape*!  That's what I was looking for!


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 24, 2008)

that was incredible....people are smart.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow!
Someone did a great job on that.
It's funny this came up.  Earlier today, I saw that Comcast had put the first 4 episodes of Thundercats for free under the On Demand Kids section.  I introduced my kids to the show and they loved it.
The 80's had the coolest toys and cartoons.

AoG


----------



## matt.m (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I had all the star wars, rocky, g.i. joe, and the initial transformer stuff.  I didn't get into the Voltron, He-Man, or any of the post 84 stuff.  I still hung onto the Scooby Doo, Spiderman, Xmen, Batman and Robin, Superman, and the Justice League stuff.  Yep, nothing really compared to G-Force.

I did like the trailer, it was cool.  I couldn't see the "big name" actors doing it though.  I think I saw one or two episodes.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow they did a really nice job of editing and reworking all those movies.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 25, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Wow they did a really nice job of editing and reworking all those movies.


Apparently they thought so too... hence they disclaimer at the end.


----------



## GBlues (Dec 25, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Apparently they thought so too... hence they disclaimer at the end.


 
Yeah, well, I'm glad that they did. Cause when I first saw the clip I was getting all excited, "ThunderCats, oh man! This'll be a great movie!!!!" then at the end of the video, "Ah crap! Still it was good. They should make a ThunderCats movie." But I digress.....


----------

